# Penn Stae Industries???



## jttheclockman (Oct 26, 2009)

I was looking through the new catalog of theirs and began to wonder as I noticed alot of kits and blanks duplicated from ideas developed by the members on this site and others. My question is are the members here selling their ideas to this company or are they just running with any and all ideas seen on this site???  I am a little confused. I know there are no copyrights per se but ethically is there some sort of compensation due to the originators or am I barking up a wrong tree. Am I missing something here??  I have seen no other site or company that has taken these extreme measures.


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Oct 26, 2009)

Don't ask Bruce119 that question, he's had that fight with someone already, I think. They have "an arrangement", but that may be code for "he got screwed".

Then again, you may get a reasonable and diplomatic answer... 

I buy from Bruce, he's good people.

.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 26, 2009)

jttheclockman said:


> I was looking through the new catalog of theirs and began to wonder as I noticed alot of kits and blanks duplicated from ideas developed by the members on this site and others. My question is are the members here selling their ideas to this company or are they just running with any and all ideas seen on this site???  I am a little confused. I know there are no copyrights per se but ethically is there some sort of compensation due to the originators or am I barking up a wrong tree. Am I missing something here??  *I have seen no other site or company that has taken these extreme measures.*



Guess that makes them "innovative".
(end of comment, see their "pink zebra" page.)


----------



## edman2 (Oct 26, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> Guess that makes them "innovative".
> (end of comment, see their "pink zebra" page.)



Kool! But I've got this nagging feeling that I've seen those before somewhere!  Hmmm....:wink:


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 26, 2009)

edman2 said:


> Kool! But I've got this nagging feeling that I've seen those before somewhere!  Hmmm....:wink:




You'd better rest, there "Freddie"!!!  When your package arrives, you're gonna have some unexpected pleasure ahead of you!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## fstinard (Oct 26, 2009)

I think there ethics and morals maybe the same as there customer service like the easter bunny and tooth fairy imaganery(ps santas real we deliver him to needed kids every year on my medic unit)


----------



## Daniel (Oct 26, 2009)

They do seem to be very good at finding the new ideas from this group. except the one about ethics and morals.


----------



## gmanblue (Oct 26, 2009)

what customer sevice.


----------



## DennisM (Oct 26, 2009)

As crappy as it may be at times, it is the nature of business, market research. 

If it can not be patented, and it sells, it will be imitated. (the best flattery?) It also is one of the driving factors to innovation and product advancement.

Being a small group that pen turners are, it just seems alto more exaggerated.


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 26, 2009)

Who is kidding who here?  I can remember not long ago a member posted a few photos of pendants he made.  The results from that one post.....

A lot of money was made from the sale of pendant mandrels.
A lot of money was made from "member vendors" selling pendant blanks.
A lot of money was made by many members selling their pendants.

Everyone likes getting in on a good deal, big companies and small companies alike!

The idea of someone jumping on someone elses idea is ancient and while it's popular to dogpile the big guys for stealing the little guys ideas, I'd wager their is enough idea stealing going around for everyone to share the blame.


----------



## edman2 (Oct 26, 2009)

Now you've got me sitting by the mail box in the rain just waiting!!! :biggrin:



ed4copies said:


> You'd better rest, there "Freddie"!!!  When your package arrives, you're gonna have some unexpected pleasure ahead of you!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 26, 2009)

Me too. It is raining like heck here. Just sitting right by it waiting for the catalog.


----------



## PR_Princess (Oct 26, 2009)

edman2 said:


> Now you've got me sitting by the mail box in the rain just waiting!!! :biggrin:



Freddie, Ed said "Go in the house and get an umbrella... Keep waiting.....It's worth it!!!:biggrin:"


----------



## Don Gaiser (Oct 26, 2009)

Maybe I am the odd man out here, but in the two months or so that I have been into the hobby, I have bought all of my stuff from PSI, and have had zero problems with them, great customer service, and well, I think they're great.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Oct 26, 2009)

Texatdurango said:


> Who is kidding who here?  I can remember not long ago a member posted a few photos of pendants he made.  The results from that one post.....
> 
> A lot of money was made from the sale of pendant mandrels.
> A lot of money was made from "member vendors" selling pendant blanks.
> A lot of money was made by many members selling their pendants.



Apples and oranges don't compare very well.  You are talking about a chain of related items.  Each member was/is offering a unique item  which was related to making pendants.  

PSI, on the other hand, is NOT offering a unique item.  They are offering the SAME item that was first introduced here by another member.  I do not know if the member who introduced each product is receiving compensation from PSI.


----------



## KenV (Oct 27, 2009)

PSI -- better living through making copies in unnamed asian locations --  they have a huge history of making knock offs.  Generally at a much lower cost than the initial marketer.   

Yup -- I have sent money and fed at that trough.  

In recent years they have branched into some better lines and finishes vs lowest cost. 

(P.S.  I do not believe that Bruce ever claimed to be the first to make the circuit board pens, but was the first to offer them as a vendor here on IAP.)


----------



## jleiwig (Oct 27, 2009)

Really?  Do we need to have this same post once a week it seems?  It's life and the nature of business.  That's why things like copyrights and patents were invented for.  Get over it and move on.


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 27, 2009)

HEHE..I love that...beating the dead horse! :rotfl:


----------



## fstinard (Oct 27, 2009)

Don Gaiser said:


> Maybe I am the odd man out here, but in the two months or so that I have been into the hobby, I have bought all of my stuff from PSI, and have had zero problems with them, great customer service, and well, I think they're great.


 

Don 
If you think they have good customer service we need to put you on to other suppliers


----------



## Gary Max (Oct 27, 2009)

I also buy from PSI and have never had the first trouble. They carry many items that you just can't buy anywhere else and thier DC systems are top of the line.


----------



## edman2 (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm thinking that today may be the day! I'll let you know! :biggrin:

EDIT: OK, I'll have to wait one more day!:frown:  Thursday for sure!



PR_Princess said:


> Freddie, Ed said "Go in the house and get an umbrella... Keep waiting.....It's worth it!!!:biggrin:"


----------



## edman2 (Oct 29, 2009)

PR_Princess said:


> Freddie, Ed said "Go in the house and get an umbrella... Keep waiting.....It's worth it!!!:biggrin:"


 
Rain drops kept falling on my head...but it was REALLY worth it! I would tell what was in the package but then everyone would expect the same! :biggrin: So I'm keeping it a secret! I do appreciate generous people! Thanks Ed and Dawn.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 29, 2009)

edman2 said:


> Rain drops kept falling on my head...but it was REALLY worth it! I would tell what was in the package but then everyone would expect the same! :biggrin: So I'm keeping it a secret! I do appreciate generous people! Thanks Ed and Dawn.



This is a new parable, Fred.  "For I was disgusted (months ago) and down-hearted and you came to my aid".   I don't forget!  You have my undying gratitude and a small (physical) token of appreciation.
THANK YOU!


----------



## Spec Grade (Oct 30, 2009)

gmanblue said:


> what customer sevice.


 Agreed. I ordered some lathe rests from them. 2 weeks later, (seeing as how I only live 5 hours drive from them to begin with) they arrived. They looked like some kid in a 3rd world country welded them together from steel that was cut by hammering it with a brick.
I would have had to invest at least $90, and a great deal of time just to make them usable.
I sent them back & demanded a full refund, including shipping.


----------



## BigguyZ (Nov 1, 2009)

I've had mixed experiences with PSI, but generally they've been good.  I asked about the item number/ price of a Atlas transmission, and the guy sent it to me for free.  And I didn't even buy the original kit from them.

I have a couple of their chisels, thier Barracuda 2 chuck, the squaring jig, and their wolverine clone.  Haven't had any issues, and saved a ton.  

One new product I'm pretty sure they didn't copy- their new charm pen.  Have you seen that thing?  It's hiddeous.  It looks like it should be used by an 8 year old girl, but the kit's priced more than what I'd give an 8 year old.


----------

